# You go, baby vamp!



## MissMarley (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so in the mood for fall colors, and I played with all my dark lipsticks/glosses to keep myself from hauling ALL of CoC! Here's one of my faves...

Obligatory ugly bare face shot:






MAC's Studio Corrector in Peach- really helps my nasty dark circles. I always start with it on the tear duct, because my darkness originates there!





Studio Fix NC15 concealer over that-





Studio Fix NC15 mixed with the old PX Magic Primer Potion (a gorgeous illuminator, sadly discontinued- Strobe liquid is close) all over-





My secret weapon- Benefit Powderflage!! Really deflects darkness from under my eyes, I love this stuff- it's just a finely milled powder brushed on top of your regular makeup!





See the difference it makes?





And Bare Study paintpot all over the eye-





With Your Ladyship pigment from lashline to brow-





Sweet Sienna, pre-blending- just a nice big V on the outer lid, coming in further to the crease-





Blended smoothly with downward motions-





Add Earthline e/l, mascara (I'm in love with Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara), and fill in those brows-










Making the classic fishface, add Salsarose blush to your cheekbones with a skunk brush- seriously, if you don't use a skunk brush, this blush is NEON-





Dust on some Dancing Light Loose Beauty Powder for shimmer-





Add a coat of Rougette Mattene lipstick-





And a coat of Chanel Vamp over that-





And because I'm proud to be a dazzleglass bimbo, add some Get Rich Quick! dazzleglass on top!









And that's all, folks!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very CoC!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 25, 2008)

Your eyelashes rock, but your face looks wayyy too pale compared to your body???


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 25, 2008)

Hot!  Very vampy and fall


----------



## MissMarley (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Your eyelashes rock, but your face looks wayyy too pale compared to your body???_

 
It's just the SPF in my moisturizer- it always does that in pictures. Trust me, I match- actually, I feel like my face is a little darker than my body IRL.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 25, 2008)

i like it. very wearable. nice tut


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good on you!!  You need to get CoC!!


----------



## Emilith (Aug 25, 2008)

I think this is beautiful! You have GORGEOUS skin! I love the dark lips! Awesome!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the look & thank you for the tutorial


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 25, 2008)

Gorgeous!  I love the dark lips!


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 25, 2008)

U look beautifullll


----------



## kobri (Aug 25, 2008)

trying this for sure!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice look...I wish I had gotten Your Ladyship & Sweet Siena...must find dupes in my case cause I like this look for dark lips.  Thankies!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job!  The lip color looks gorgeous on you.  The whole look is perfect for fall.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 30, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 31, 2008)

This works well with the fall 08 trends!  Great look


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

great job


----------

